# Advice in Preg test



## shellyrfc (Oct 27, 2012)

Morning all. I done a test a few days ago but should a BFN when i first done it. But i looked back a while later and there was a faint line showing positive. I done another cheap test today but showed a BFN. Now i was wondering could it be because the test was left that its become invalid and thats why it was showing as positive. xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi

This happened to me this time.  I did a test(very very early 10dpo) with 2nd wee, diregarded it as BFN.  Got it out of my bag and there was a very faint positive about half an hour later.  You can get evap lines, but I never have!!  I tested that night at tea time and was slightly darker, still very faint, so did another in the morning and was definate.

I would buy another good quality test to use in am

good luck
strawbs xx


----------



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Shelly,

In my experience, it depends on the test.  If it was a first response, I would think that the faint line was a BFP even after the time limit had passed (once it hadn't been more than a couple of hours).  If it was a clearblue +/- or a cheap internet strip I would not trust the line as they can show evaps while they are drying or when they are dry.  I've been fooled many a time - spent many a morning cross eyed bringing the test from window to window and angling in different lights to check out the line.  

If it is a BFP it'll show up tomorrow again.  Good luck.


----------

